# Wega Ale Set Up



## jable1066 (May 6, 2015)

Hi all,

Recently bought a Wega Ale 2 group lever on eBay and want to get playing with it ASAP! A little background first...

Me and my partner are setting up a mobile specialty coffee shop, converting an old Rice horse trailer. She is coming out of uni and will front the business while I am going to take a back seat and do a lot of the admin and help at weekends as I am serving in the Royal Marines currently. We're trying to do as much ourselves as possible and stay away from the conversion companies who understandably charge a lot.

Anyway, we bought the machine the other day and it's being delivered at the weekend but I've no idea how to set it up. In the trailer it'll use water from a 25l tank with a flojet... I think... But I'm just not sure how everything works. It's going to run from 12v/inverter and LPG.

We want to start practicing at home while the trailer is still being worked on and we can obviously connect to mains and not use gas for this.

For ease, would it be best running the water out of the tank with the flojet too, just so we don't have to plumb it into the mains? Or is the reservoir big enough to get a good bit of practice in without having to use a tank?

So the point of this thread... Does anyone have any information about how to set one of these machines up a) at home with mains and b) with 12v, LPG, flojet etc. Also, does this machine have an external high pressure pump or does it not require one? I've found a set of instructions/manual online and it seems to only show an external motor for button machines and not lever. Do these work on a different system? I'm yet to receive it so don't know much about it. We just chose it over a Fracino on recommendation and due to the massive amount of money we'd save (obviously good when trying to set up on a budget).

Any help on anything would be massively appreciated. We are no strangers to coffee to add - this is obsession turned business. Currently use a pavoni lever and vario at home so know a little about pulling a decent shot. It's mainly the setting up we're struggling with.

Cheers, Jonny.


----------



## jable1066 (May 6, 2015)

Think I've answered my own question in that it would have to be ran from a separate electric supply as it's over 13amps. So... on to the next question...

My plan to set this up in the trailer is... Machine into 1500watt (3000watt peak) inverter, 120ah 12v battery for power. Power also supplied by LPG so running on dual fuel. Water drawn from a reservoir which is pumped into machine via flojet, which is also powered by 12v/inverter. The waste will be pumped into a separate container. Does this sound about right? It looks like I'll not be able to practice on the machine at home as getting it wired up will be an issue.


----------



## iiqjohnwic (May 22, 2015)

his is obsession turned business. Currently use a pavoni lever and vario at home so know a little about pulling a decent shot. It's mainly the setting up we're struggling with.


----------

